# Lighthouse Pen



## Don Gaiser (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi Guys,
I want to make a lighthouse pen for my mother for xmas. My  plan is to use the Panache kit as a base, modify the top to look like  the top of a lighthouse.
Want I am looking for input wise is how to give the pen the look of bricks?
I  know I could just do the black & white, but bricks would be sooo  much cooler.   To look correct the pattern would have to be very small.

Pics below... 











http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...en_Kits___Panache_Pen_Kit___panache_pen?Args=


----------



## Don Gaiser (Aug 3, 2011)

Pics


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm no good at segmenting but maybe you can use this for inspiration: http://randbcrafts.com/previous_works_gallery.html I doubt I have to explain which one I'm referring to. Oh, and the black majestic (2nd to last) is super bad A! (not that I'm biased or anything :biggrin


----------



## Don Gaiser (Aug 3, 2011)

Very nice stuff, and the lighthouse pen is top notch... and if I cant find a satisfactory way to do bricks, that is the route I will take. Thanks for your input! 
-Don




Brooks803 said:


> I'm no good at segmenting but maybe you can use this for inspiration: http://randbcrafts.com/previous_works_gallery.html I doubt I have to explain which one I'm referring to. Oh, and the black majestic (2nd to last) is super bad A! (not that I'm biased or anything :biggrin


----------



## kevrob (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, I am in no way affiliated with him, not do i get a kickback from him, unless he wants to send me one, in which case I can edit my post   but wood128 often sells segmented blanks that look like brick...http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=83908


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 4, 2011)

2 half inch thick board cedar or bloodwood with walnut veneer sandwich between to start. Slice to be 1/2 thick, 2 pieces and glue those back together with walnut veneer in between. Now looking at top u have 4 1/2 square long sticks with veneer in between like a t. Now drill down center your tube hole. Cut several 1" squares of veneer and stack them tight and drill center of those. Grab long drilled stick..set up chop saw and slice the long slick into several 3/8 thick pieces. Mix up 60 min epoxy. Stand tube on counter over wax paper.put some glue around bottom of tube. Slide down a section bricks. Put more glue on top bricks and slide a veneer piece down on top. Next you repeat but next set of brick you turn 45 degrees! Then next set sam as first set...so every second brick layer is turned...that's overlapping your bricks. When tube full, clamp it and let sit overnight.


----------



## Don Gaiser (Aug 4, 2011)

Those are awesome, but they are to large of scale...  the bricks gotta be way smaller.  

Thanks
-Don



kevrob said:


> Well, I am in no way affiliated with him, not do i get a kickback from him, unless he wants to send me one, in which case I can edit my post   but wood128 often sells segmented blanks that look like brick...http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=83908


----------



## Don Gaiser (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Jeff, I think this may be what I will try, but in a much smaller scale... I think veneer is the way to go. I just have to find some in a brick red color and a mortar color. 
Thanks
-Don





workinforwood said:


> 2 half inch thick board cedar or bloodwood with walnut veneer sandwich between to start. Slice to be 1/2 thick, 2 pieces and glue those back together with walnut veneer in between. Now looking at top u have 4 1/2 square long sticks with veneer in between like a t. Now drill down center your tube hole. Cut several 1" squares of veneer and stack them tight and drill center of those. Grab long drilled stick..set up chop saw and slice the long slick into several 3/8 thick pieces. Mix up 60 min epoxy. Stand tube on counter over wax paper.put some glue around bottom of tube. Slide down a section bricks. Put more glue on top bricks and slide a veneer piece down on top. Next you repeat but next set of brick you turn 45 degrees! Then next set sam as first set...so every second brick layer is turned...that's overlapping your bricks. When tube full, clamp it and let sit overnight.


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 4, 2011)

Bloodwood is red buckeye burl is grey and easy to find in veneer. The finished blank needs be 1" to fit a panache kit. I would use exact sizes I said, the bricks won't be that big, u get 4 brick per layer and if you slice thinner for bicks than 3/8 then proportions be thrown off as bricks be too long and not high enough. Done this many times.


----------



## Don Gaiser (Aug 4, 2011)

workinforwood said:


> Bloodwood is red buckeye burl is grey and easy to find in veneer. The finished blank needs be 1" to fit a panache kit. I would use exact sizes I said, the bricks won't be that big, u get 4 brick per layer and if you slice thinner for bicks than 3/8 then proportions be thrown off as bricks be too long and not high enough. Done this many times.



Actually I was thinking I want it to look like this... picture the tower as the bottom half of the Panache, which means no way can I do it veneer style 
It took almost 45 mins to make this in Lightwave, it would prolly take 45 years to do veneer segmentation like this in real life.


----------



## juteck (Aug 4, 2011)

For "brickwork" that fine, you might want to consider talking to someone with a laser engraver to burn the mortar lines in, then fill them with color if needed after that.  Bloodwood would be a good choice for the red brick, but you'd want to talk to the laser gurus on that. A plain piece of wood without much figure would be your best choice, so the grain doesn't affect the illusion from the laser lines.

Alternatively, you could always get a decent pyrography burner and fine skew tip pen and burn the lines in yourself -- it might not take quite as long as segmenting the veneer.


----------



## ryvnd2001 (Aug 4, 2011)

juteck said:


> For "brickwork" that fine, you might want to consider talking to someone with a laser engraver to burn the mortar lines in, then fill them with color if needed after that. Bloodwood would be a good choice for the red brick, but you'd want to talk to the laser gurus on that. A plain piece of wood without much figure would be your best choice, so the grain doesn't affect the illusion from the laser lines.
> 
> 
> +1


----------



## djpnevans (Aug 5, 2011)

You could try lable casting. I use a program that has bricks as part of the fill in.
David


----------

